# Expatforum Dinner at Ping Pong - 24 Oct



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, would anyone be interested in meeting for dinner at Ping Pong over at Dubai Mall on Wednesday, 24th October at about 8:00pm?
I will be happy to arrange.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Interested ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great! Please don't bring your machine gun as the metal detectors at the mall might go off!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I LOOOOOVE PING PONG! I will be there with bells on (or will that set off the metal detectors too?)
It is just a tad bit pricey but the food is basically dim sum & associated Far East yummies!!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> So, would anyone be interested in meeting for dinner at Ping Pong over at Dubai Mall on Wednesday, 24th October at about 8:00pm?
> I will be happy to arrange.


Me too 

thanks for organising Pam


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent! So we've got:
Ibkiss
Ipshi
IQ2012

Other members whose usernames do not begin with "I" are also welcome


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife and I may be interested as Wed is usually our eat- out night......plus a chance for us newcomers to meet some people. Hope we're not too old for you......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this the place in the mall that give you the little things, a bunch of them?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> My wife and I may be interested as Wed is usually our eat- out night......plus a chance for us newcomers to meet some people. Hope we're not too old for you......


Any and all ages welcome!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you have a little Expatforum.com welcome flag on the table?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tell Bob we need those... I bet B.E. has flags


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Jynxy: Yes, that's the place. You joining us?

@Maiden: We will have one of those flags if you join us for dinner  I second Jynxy's suggestion to tell Bob about this.  Hope he's reading


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will pass the suggestion on.. maybe he could design one that you could print out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> @ Jynxy: Yes, that's the place. You joining us?
> 
> @Maiden: We will have one of those flags if you join us for dinner  I second Jynxy's suggestion to tell Bob about this.  Hope he's reading




Would love to come.. we have more protest this Friday.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bob is going to try and do a welcome Flag for you to print out,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Maiden and Thanks Bob


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought that was the place we had went to...  Nope, not getting dragged there ever again. 

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Be safe Ms Maiden. You might want to join the tv/book thread on things to do whilst you twiddle your thumbs in your apartment staying safe out the mess.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Be safe Ms Maiden. You might want to join the tv/book thread on things to do whilst you twiddle your thumbs in your apartment staying safe out the mess.




Lol I twiddle daily, its the norm for me but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll book a table in my name & yes Jynx -- it is the place in the mall that gives u 4 dimsum per serving. Its one of my favoritest places to eat in dubai.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

have parents evening that day in work


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi, book it outside, the weather will be nice 

Trilogy, sorry you can't join us. Maybe next time.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

will book it a little closer to the day... when I know numbers... will try and scare up a few people more.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

ooohhh - so tempted but I fly in the early hours of the morning!

Can I eat, get back from DM, pick up suitcases and get to airport for 11? Think I'll have to give this one a miss guys...sorry xxx


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Great! Please don't bring your machine gun as the metal detectors at the mall might go off!


You better carry a signboard that says : Nickelback tickets wanted ... !


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Bargain*



ipshi said:


> will book it a little closer to the day... when I know numbers... will try and scare up a few people more.


Have checked the Entertainer Book and Ping Pong is listed so will bring the vouchers


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

my ping pong vouchers were the first to get over


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone else joining in?


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Anyone else joining in?


Yup... me!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Count me in ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi looks like we've got a good group going. Will you make the reservation for about 8 people?  Thanks!

Now, hopefully my cracked tooth from this weekend's festivities will heal so that I don't come there and just stare at the dim sum!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I also get time to heal from the accidental hit I got from a 'Dandiya' Stick !


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

aye aye cap'n!


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

ipshi said:


> aye aye cap'n!


And, as usual I'm last minute!! Liz and I would like to come too.... Please!! 
Janet


----------



## Tristan2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Count me in too if its not to late. 

Tristan.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

done and done!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Ipshi!


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Ipshi!


And from me..😄


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so whats the last count pamz?

marcel & ann plus their other halves might be joining also...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi dear it looks like I'm going to have to pass on the reins for this event to you.  My toothache doesn't seem to be getting any better and I don't really want to come and watch everyone eat fabulous dim sum while I sip on water. 

I'll touch base with you later this evening if that's ok?

Hope you all have fun and think of me while munching on the lobster dim sum!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

ipshi said:


> so whats the last count pamz?
> 
> marcel & ann plus their other halves might be joining also...


Ips .. I guess you post up a list of the attendees . 

@Pam ... wish you recover from the toothache at the earliest .As a piece of advice , apply clove oil to the tooth


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> Ips .. I guess you post up a list of the attendees .
> 
> @Pam ... wish you recover from the toothache at the earliest .As a piece of advice , apply clove oil to the tooth


Two of us coming as well. Is there a list? A flag? Or just look for "a group"?


----------



## Maverick2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd love to come along. I am new to Dubai and here on my own. Would be fantastic to meet new people. Have been sick for a few days so doubt I'll be eating much.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Maverick, please do come 

its a dimsum place so the stuff is easy on the tummy -- especially the steamed ones


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright so last count is 

pamela
ipshi
iq2012
ibkiss
roadworrier+1
razi
saraswat
Janet + Liz
Tristan
Maverick
Marcel
Ann+1


Maybe
Maiden 

I will be booking a table under my name Ipshi for us outside. I can't wait to meet u guys! We will be there at 8 pm. See u soon


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@Ipshi: Thanks for taking this over. Still doubtful if I can make it but I will call you later today 

@Ibkiss: Thanks for the tip! 

Does anyone know if they have soup there? I'm tired of my cup-a-soup!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Recon*



pamela0810 said:


> @Ipshi: Thanks for taking this over. Still doubtful if I can make it but I will call you later today
> 
> @Ibkiss: Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Does anyone know if they have soup there? I'm tired of my cup-a-soup!


hey Pam

Hope you are feeling better.

Had a look at menu (research of course ) and they have soups :clap2:

Chicken wonton soup: delicate broth, chicken dumplings 

and

Mix mushroom soup: warming and delicious 

Ping Pong


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

IQ2012 said:


> hey Pam
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Awww IQ! Remind me to give you a big :hug: when I see you tonight! These soups sound delicious!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

The soups are delicious! Also the sticky rice is yum and doesn't require any chewing


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Awww IQ! Remind me to give you a big :hug: when I see you tonight! These soups sound delicious!



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww glad to be help and really hope you can make it so I can collect my hug cheer2:


----------



## Tristan2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,


Something has come up at work so I won't be able to come tonight. 

Hope you all have a good time. 

Tristan.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's going to be fun getting into Dubai Mall tonight. I just drove through 2 gas stations that were completely packed!

All I could see on the road were Saudi and Kuwait number plates! :doh:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

guys, since its a huge group ping pong cant confirm a table outside. Just got a call saying that they wud try but we'd get one inside easily. So i've confirmed the table for us inside.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be standing in for Tristan. FYI. also.. I just noticed the date. it's tonight! not last night  

Sorry, Pammyyy!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Mind boggles*



ipshi said:


> guys, since its a huge group ping pong cant confirm a table outside. Just got a call saying that they wud try but we'd get one inside easily. So i've confirmed the table for us inside.


thanks for trying Ipshi :clap2:

But quite bizarre that we can reserve a table for inside but not outside at the same premises/venue etc 

Me feels this should be a thread on the DDR :boxing:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I was hoping we could reserve a parking spot for ourselves in the mall lol ..


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ping pong doesnt have a lot of tables outside and especially for a group of 15. u'll understand the problem when u see their outside area


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

ipshi said:


> The soups are delicious! Also the sticky rice is yum and doesn't require any chewing


Looks like we have to miss, I am stuck in Abu Dhabi with a flat tire


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> Looks like we have to miss, I am stuck in Abu Dhabi with a flat tire


it's fine if ur a bit late... but I hope things go easier for u


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

ipshi said:


> The soups are delicious! Also the sticky rice is yum and doesn't require any chewing


Looks like we have to miss, I am stuck in Abu Dhabi with a flat tire


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's going to be fun getting into Dubai Mall tonight. I just drove through 2 gas stations that were completely packed!
> 
> All I could see on the road were Saudi and Kuwait number plates! :doh:


Wonderful! Those guys really know how to ruin holidays in Dubai 

Wanted to join but not sure I'm keen on Dubai Mall traffic tonight, would it be as bad as most weekends? I'm assuming as much!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

worse; its full of kuwaitis, saudis & omanis... especially since the eid weekend begins today

I still hope u come tho


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ipshi said:


> worse; its full of kuwaitis, saudis & omanis... especially since the eid weekend begins today
> 
> I still hope u come tho


Will try to make it, just wish the metro was closer to the mall then I wouldn't have to drive. Let's hope the Saudis and Kuwaitis decide to go somewhere else tonight haha


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Will try to make it, just wish the metro was closer to the mall then I wouldn't have to drive. Let's hope the Saudis and Kuwaitis decide to go somewhere else tonight haha


Ok the traffic is awful. Liz and I will be very late. In a taxi though so not too stressed yet....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to thank you all for a lovely dinner this evening.  It really was nice to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones. Looking forward to the next one!

Thanks Ipshi for putting this together.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Was ur idea pam!!

And yea... T'was really great! A nice chilled out night... Just what I needed 

Thanks everyone who showed up!


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

I just got home. When did yall leave Shakespeares?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

about an hour ago... u took so long to get from dubai mall to difc??


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Expect tomorrow's event to be as lovely as it was today !


----------



## Maverick2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

I really wanted to stay and made such a effort to get in there with all the traffic and madness, however, my body had other plans for me.
When I got to the taxi queue which was about 1 hour wait, I thought I was definitely in big trouble then remembered a fabulous tip I read on Expatforum which suggested catching a cab from The Address Hotel which was exactly what I did. Wahoo. No waiting thank goodness.
I wish I could make tonight's drinks but I'll see how I go. 
It was lovely to meet to you and look forward to spending longer than 10 minutes. Haha


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Big thumbs up*



ipshi said:


> Was ur idea pam!!
> 
> And yea... T'was really great! A nice chilled out night... Just what I needed
> 
> Thanks everyone who showed up!


Big thank you to Pam and Ipshi for organising the dinner :clap2:

Was a fab night


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

good times.. good times indeed..


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I really hope u come Maverick!! id love to finish the truck conversation... hope u enjoyed the overpriced ping pong water


----------



## Maverick2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

ipshi said:


> I really hope u come Maverick!! id love to finish the truck conversation... hope u enjoyed the overpriced ping pong water


I really cannot make it tonight Ipshi, as much as I would LOVE to. 
The 'overpriced Ping Pong water' was half the price to that in Australia ;-)
Looking forward to a good get together with lots of yummy food, flowing drinks and fabulous company.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

so I have no idea what the plan is for tonight. I heard a facebook group or event mentioned.. but I couldnt find it!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

U shud have tried getting in touch with us here but u didn't even try


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

I blame the notification thingy.. I just received the notification for this post in my email inbox just 3 hours ago.  Probably my fault for setting it up wrongly.

have you read Galapagos - Kurt Vonnegut?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

who u talking to when u say 'hav u read'?


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

you, of course.  
I'm reading it right now. 

I'd pm you my phone number.. if I knew it off the top of my head.

what are you reading now?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so just send a normal PM instead?

im reading No Easy Day


----------



## George Thomas (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Pamela, 

I'd like to join one of these dinners.Are u organising one anytime soon?

George


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

On the 6th of November 2012 (there will be an Entertainer Roulette forum event) (the Entertainer is a voucher booklet)

Location:
Focaccia, Hyatt Regency
no: 043172222
Voucher: A118
7.30pm
Sherry (booking name)

There is a thread for this event in the forum. So do register your interest there. Apparently newbies don't need to bring a voucher (I think). 

Hope this helps  Btw, Pam is the right person to ask.


----------

